# NextGen excellent service



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just to say Thank you to the people at NextGen here in Ottawa. Great service. Thanks John and for all your amp building needs, highly recommend.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't say enough good things about Jonathan. He's a great guy to deal with and would recommend him anytime.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, Jonathan is very nice guy, it was pleasure to do business with him. I got some blonde tolex this time. 
Guys, don't be shy, he's selling good stuff :sSig_goodjob2:. Thanks John :smile-new:


----------



## therealjoeblow (Apr 25, 2015)

+1

He had a fairly limited grill cloth selection a few weeks ago, mostly Fender styles. I needed a more Marshall style, a few emails later Jonathan had it sourced for me at a very reasonable let price and four days later I'm installing it as we speak. 

Awesome service!

TRJB


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Where's the positive feedback!!! Show him you love him with some juicy numbers...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys. It really means a lot!



adcandour said:


> Where's the positive feedback!!! Show him you love him with some juicy numbers...


I was actually wondering about the rules on that. I thought the feedback system was for GC transactions only. Because I'm a store and people are purchasing through my website, I'm not sure it would be considered proper use of the system. I don't think Tapestry, Italia-Straps, or any of the other Dealer posters have feedback for their sales.

Nonetheless, I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. It really means a lot!
> 
> I was actually wondering about the rules on that. I thought the feedback system was for GC transactions only. Because I'm a store and people are purchasing through my website, I'm not sure it would be considered proper use of the system. I don't think Tapestry, Italia-Straps, or any of the other Dealer posters have feedback for their sales.
> 
> Nonetheless, I appreciate the sentiment.


No worries.

Feedback is always a good thing, imo.

This thread below is the _only_ reason I just bought an italia strap. I saw the people who purchased one and value their opinion. Had there been feedback, I would have bought much sooner. Without this thread, I would have never bought from them. I will be leaving feedback for italia (despite buying through their website).

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...es-Straps-Sitewide-Secret-Discount&highlight=

I've done the same a few times with Charles at Electric Mojo.


----------

